# Animals45



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

@Animals45 let’s chat here


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

@Animals45?!?????????


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hi!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Hi!


Hello!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So what’s up? I’ve been learning so much French it’s gotten in my brain and now I cannot type English properly


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> So what’s up? I’ve been learning so much French it’s gotten in my brain and now I cannot type English properly


Wow, haven't learned french before


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, haven't learned french before


Ur supposed to in school you know


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ur supposed to in school you know


I homeschool, My parents don't allow public schools with what they teach you.. My mom and dad said they shove stupid things inside kids brains like LGBT and stuff, and personally I wouldn't want to go to public school myself.
To much weird things with public school, hope ya'll understnad!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I homeschool, My parents don't allow public schools with what they teach you.. My mom and dad said they shove stupid things inside kids brains like LGBT and stuff, and personally I wouldn't want to go to public school myself.
> To much weird things with public school, hope ya'll understnad!


Ohh I get it.. so what grade are you? I don’t know how that homeschool works but yeah I see..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

My grandparents are coming tomorrow and I have to clean soo.. Goodnight!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> My grandparents are coming tomorrow and I have to clean soo.. Goodnight!


Oof goodnightttt


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I homeschool, My parents don't allow public schools with what they teach you.. My mom and dad said they shove stupid things inside kids brains like LGBT and stuff, and personally I wouldn't want to go to public school myself.
> To much weird things with public school, hope ya'll understnad!


That’s cool! I was homeschooled until 9th grade, and now I homeschool my children.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> That’s cool! I was homeschooled until 9th grade, and now I homeschool my children.


Interesting. I feel so young


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Interesting. I feel so young


And I feel so old. Lol My oldest child is 19 years old. 😆


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> And I feel so old. Lol My oldest child is 19 years old.


How many child’s do you have?


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> How many child’s do you have?


I have three boys.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> That’s cool! I was homeschooled until 9th grade, and now I homeschool my children.


Wow, I think that's great!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> I have three boys.


Nice how old are they?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, I think that's great!


So your back from cleaning


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> So your back from cleaning


Not exactly somehow I got back on my laptop.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Nice how old are they?


They are 19, 16, and 7.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> They are 19, 16, and 7.


Oh wow nice


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I homeschool, My parents don't allow public schools with what they teach you.. My mom and dad said they shove stupid things inside kids brains like LGBT and stuff, and personally I wouldn't want to go to public school myself.
> To much weird things with public school, hope ya'll understnad!


That's awesome! I completely understand!


ChickenMom24 said:


> That’s cool! I was homeschooled until 9th grade, and now I homeschool my children.


That's awesome! I really admire parents who homeschool their children. I know it's tough but it's worth it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> That's awesome! I completely understand!
> 
> That's awesome! I really admire parents who homeschool their children. I know it's tough but it's worth it.


Yeah but not everybody's parents are able to do that. And will you be lonely at home?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I know. That's what's sad but there are some parents that can but won't.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I know. That's what's sad but there are some parents that can but won't.


Oh well I like staying home lol


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

@Animals45 HEyy FriEnd GoOOd MornINingggggg


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> @Animals45 HEyy FriEnd GoOOd MornINingggggg


Oh sorry, haven't been on here this morning I was cleaning.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh sorry, haven't been on here this morning I was cleaning.


Oh nice im still at school it feels so long


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh nice im still at school it feels so long


Hmm, how do you get on your phone while at school? Recess?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Hmm, how do you get on your phone while at school? Recess?


I don’t have recess and I just sneak


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> @Animals45 let’s chat here


yu'know you could just start a conversation. hit your profile in the corner and it'll say conversations. You can start one with @Animals45 there. 

This works too


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh nice im still at school it feels so long


how old r u?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> how old r u?


just curious.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> yu'know you could just start a conversation. hit your profile in the corner and it'll say conversations. You can start one with @Animals45 there.
> 
> This works too


Technically I don't feel like getting in a conversation with her..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> how old r u?


She won't be responding to that for another 2 weeks, she's been banned says it on the side of her profile..


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Technically I don't feel like getting in a conversation with her..


🤣


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> She won't be responding to that for another 2 weeks, she's been banned says it on the side of her profile..


oh no, why?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> 🤣


Sometimes I don't get much along with her. Technically what I mean is we don't click.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> oh no, why?


Robin said being banned is usually private, you could ask her though maybe u could get an answer.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sometimes I don't get much along with her. Technically what I mean is we don't click.


I understand.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Some things should be left in the past; this is one of them. Smile, meet the new day/evening, and move forward.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Robin said being banned is usually private, you could ask her though maybe u could get an answer.


There is an ignore feature. You can put someone on ignore and you won't see their posts.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There is an ignore feature. You can put someone on ignore and you won't see their posts.


Oh really? Didn't know that. Thanks that helps!


----------

